# Has anyone tried BetterHelp?



## wallflower180 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hello all!

I haven't seen any recent posts about this and the last one I read wasn't too positive lol but I was hoping to get other people's opinions on BetterHelp.

The thought of talking to a therapist in person makes me super anxious and I've never done it before. I think online texting would be better for me especially since I feel I am better at expressing myself in written words. It is kind of expensive though for me at the moment. I think it's like $50 a session. I think eventually I will try it but I was hoping to see what other people thought of it first.

Has anyone tried it? What is your opinion? Did it help? Did you have a positive or negative experience?


----------



## Tower19 (Nov 13, 2019)

I tried that site. The counselor abandoned me after a few weeks. After a month of no contact the site sent me an e-mail apologizing that they have not heard from the counselor, ect. I tried it one more time with someone else and after a few sessions I clearly knew that person wasn't any help either. Not sure if I got the lemon's of the site or if the site itself is bad. I was hoping it could work, I have a hard time talking to people face to face, its a shame I had a bad experience. They don't refund your money so I wasted 140 bucks.


----------



## wallflower180 (Oct 16, 2019)

Tower19 said:


> I tried that site. The counselor abandoned me after a few weeks. After a month of no contact the site sent me an e-mail apologizing that they have not heard from the counselor, ect. I tried it one more time with someone else and after a few sessions I clearly knew that person wasn't any help either. Not sure if I got the lemon's of the site or if the site itself is bad. I was hoping it could work, I have a hard time talking to people face to face, its a shame I had a bad experience. They don't refund your money so I wasted 140 bucks.


That's awful. So far I haven't heard anything good about it!


----------



## CharlieLizzie16 (Aug 29, 2019)

That really sucks to hear.


----------



## cool user name (Nov 17, 2014)

I tried something similar which (if I remember correctly) had professional therapists and it was free. The person I was speaking to gave me very generic advice for 10 mins and then just stopped responding. After I had opened up about some very personal things.

It made me feel incredibly bitter and regretful that I'd shared such personal info for them to just disappear like that. And this was at a very difficult time of my life. It made me realise that some of these therapists do not really care or sympathise with us.

Obviously I just had a bad experience and there's probably loads of therapists who can be very helpful. I think it generally involved a lot of trail and error until you find the right one for you.


----------



## AskingAlexandria (Jun 14, 2018)

I've met many therapists in my lifetime and you really have to put yourself in their shoes when you think about how they do their jobs on a daily basis. Most of the ones I've had were caring but they're all different. The ones that do online work come across alot of different people on an hourly/daily basis, and it's alot different than being a therapist in real life. I can see why some come across as careless. Just thought I'd share my thoughts on this, I agree they should care more.


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

I've used regain. Comparing the way the 2 sites work (as I did test out betterhelp) the interface is exactly the same, so I believe they are owned by the same company. Either that or one of the sites copied everything the other site does 100%.


My counselor doesn't know my name, what I look like or my ph#. Sure I share personal info, but whatever, i feel a little more at ease, saying whatever, hoping they don't try to stalk me down. Plus I don't have to drive, waste gas or go in traffic for a session.


The quality, I'm not so sure about to be honest, I really felt like changing counselors (they let you do that). I recommend to doing a weekly call for sure, the messaging on the platform, isnt good enough, its there if you need it, but talking on the phone is easier. They let you do voice over the computer and possibly even video, but I've never done either, as I want to be away the computer. I'm thinking of switching counselors, but seeing where this is going, its helping a bit, but at times I feel this counselor may not have a good plan as what I need to work on next.


----------

